# Tuna Fishing/Venice/ 1 spot available



## Whiteknuckle (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello all! I have recently booked a Tuna Fishing Charter for Sunday2 March 2008 with a weather date of Saturday 8March 2008. The Charter will be Super Strike Charters, http://www.superstrikecharters.com/, out of Venice, LA. If you want to take a look at the web site and see what they are catching it is pretty awesome!! I have booked reservations at the Venice Marina for accomodations, $160 split 4 ways,on 1 March 2008 for those of us traveling from Pensacola. We will leave the dock at sun up and return just before sun down. The trip will be on a 30 or 32 foot catamaran. I have 1 spot available, and the trip will cost around $400 per person. The boat is $1200 split 4 ways, fuel will be split 4 ways, usually around $250, and tip, roughly $40. I am looking for anyone interested in getting out off the LA Coast that has a desire to learn and catch big fish. All equipment is covered we will just need to dress for the weather and bring some food. My name is Dave and I live in Pensacola. If you want the spot or have questions please email me [email protected] or call me at 850-377-4658. Let's FISH!!


----------

